# Stempel Effekt in Photoshop CS2?



## krisch (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Plakat für den Literaturkurs unserer Schule, und möchte gernen den Namen des Autors in Stempelform anbringen.
Das Tutorial habe ich schon gefunden, nur komme ich an einer Stellen nicht weiter.

Das Tutorial findet ihr hier: Link

Die Stelle, die ich absolut nicht verstehe ist...



> Lade die Auswahl der Texteben [STRG + Klick auf die Ebene], kehre sie um [SHIFT + STRG + I] und lösche die überflüssigen Teile der Textur [ENTF]. Führe die Texturebene mit der Textebene zusammen [STRG + E].



Damit es später so ausschaut...







Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Mai 2007)

Was klappt denn nicht?

Das einzige was ich mit vorstellen könnte. Statt Strg+Klick auf Ebene bei neueren Cs Versionen Strg+Klick auf Ebenenminiatur.


Alex


----------



## krisch (28. Mai 2007)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort. 
Das habe ich bereits erfahren, dass sich das geändert hat. 

Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich den Text ausgewählt habe und über SHIFT + Strg + I umkehre und anschließend lösche, sowas dabei raus bekomme:

Vorher:





Und nachdem ich gelöscht habe:





Sieht aber nicht aus wie die Grafik ganz oben im erstne Post. Nachdem ich die Ebenen miteinander kombiert habe, verändert sich nichts.


----------



## Muster Max (28. Mai 2007)

@krisch Deine Bilder können nicht angezeigt werden da passt etwas mit Deiner Verlinkung
nicht. Dieses Forum bietet Dir die komfortable Möglichkeit Deine Bilder direkt hier hoch-
zuladen die Bilder werden dann unter Deinem Beitrag angezeigt bitte änder dies sonst kann
man Dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## krisch (29. Mai 2007)

Hi Muster Max,

danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe die Bilder bewusst wieder vom Server gelöscht weil ich das Problem lösen könnte. Ich habe anstatt die Tastenkombination zu benutzten mit der Statusleite gearbeitet. Sprich über Auswahl --> Auswahl laden.

Dank trotzdem für eure fleißige Beteiligung...


----------

